# probleme with scale



## ericrm (Oct 12, 2013)

i have received this non fonctionnal scale but it seem to be a good quality scale. i have opened it up and this is what i found. th big aluminium piece in the middle (the thing that actualy weight) seem to be broken. when i let it the way it is the scale doesnt work but as soon as i pull hard on it ,the scale seem to start working again indicating his max weight the more i pull the more it goes toward the zero. i would guess that the scale have been put under to much weight and now that part is always indicating over the maximum limit... is there something to do with it to save the scale? am i getting the wrong idea of what is wrong ith the scale? the scale is a mettler toledo pthk 300lbs


----------



## chlaurite (Oct 12, 2013)

The plate mounted to the block most likely warped (not necessarily visible) under way too high of a load.

If you can pull on it with a few hundred pounds of force to get the scale to read negative (or, with a miracle, zero) when you let go, you can probably repair it.

If not... Hey, a pound or two of aluminum and some electronics to salvage. :lol:


----------



## ericrm (Oct 12, 2013)

thanks chlaurite it is worth the try


----------

